# IR is photoshop 2



## Lorielle99 (Dec 4, 2007)

what filters and techniques can i do to a normal color photo in PS to get a look like this

http://www.photos-of-the-year.com/articles/inf-hij/1.jpg



:blushing:so beaut



please please help...or point me in the direction of some tuts


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 4, 2007)

well a very dark red filter is what I seem to see everyone using...
but infrared is a totally different type of photography...
I really like it as well, and wish I could do it.  Sorry I don't know of any tutorials to get the look.
(I personally don't like fake IR photos most of the time...it's hard to get the right look)


----------



## doenoe (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont think you can do that with a normal photo is PS. One thing is that you wont get the trees white like that. You just have to shoot with a Hoya R72 (or any other IR filter)


----------



## Double H (Dec 5, 2007)

Play around with channel mixer.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 5, 2007)

can someone please recomend a filter for me? i have a nikon d40 and im on ebay now. i dont want to spend too much. thanks


----------



## nikonkev (Dec 5, 2007)

You can do ANYTHING with photoshop.


----------



## ScottS (Dec 5, 2007)

nikonkev said:


> You can do ANYTHING with photoshop.


Yea pretty much.


----------



## skieur (Dec 5, 2007)

A colour solarizing filter on camera or as a software plug-in.

skieur


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 5, 2007)

my reccomendation is the hoya r72 filter. just check on ebay and you should be able to find a reasonable deal on one. theres also another filter that goes one step further in blocking out visible light and only allowing infrared light through, but your camera might not be sensitive enough to IR to use that efficiently. The r72 works fine on my camera (sony a100) and its by far the most common IR filter that people use.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 5, 2007)

thank you!! what is the difference between like 52 mm 77mm? then there is 52 mm which is the cheapest one i could find for 17.50. ur sure it will fit on my camera right? i mean if the 53 mm is gonna suck ioll be willing to go up to the lik $30. i just wish i knew what the mm's meant. *sigh*


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 5, 2007)

i mean i really want color IR or there is no point in me even buying a filter b/c you can get the b&w look is PS. should i go up mm's? man im confused.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 5, 2007)

the mm's refer to how large your lens's threads are. it should say on the front , its just a filter size. as for color, i dont really know what to tell you. that photo was doen with an IR filter most likely, or possibly a modified camera. but thats mostly post processing that'll make that happen


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have an 18-55 mm kit lense on a nikon d40. i saw pics the IR hoya lense took and i am pleased. i just dont know what size to buy for my camera. what do you think? are the bigger the lense the lense thrades the better?


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 5, 2007)

no. its specific for your lens. you NEED to buy the right size or it wont fit on your lens. Could someone please tell me the thread size on a d40 18-55?? ( i wanna say 52mm)


----------



## Alpha (Dec 5, 2007)

That image is replicable in PS.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 6, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> no. its specific for your lens. you NEED to buy the right size or it wont fit on your lens. Could someone please tell me the thread size on a d40 18-55?? ( i wanna say 52mm)


 yes that is correct. thank you very much


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 6, 2007)

ok, so if its a 52mm threaded lens, then you need to buy a hoya R72 filter with a 52mm thread.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 6, 2007)

okay cool thanks, ur helping a lot. but, prices are ranging from 17-34. one of the 34 ones says it has a "720 mn" what that means idk. are all of them 720 mn?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hoya-52mm-Infra...ryZ30045QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-INFRARED-X-...ryZ67349QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


what i wanna know it, is there a difference bewteen the products? sorry if i am asking silly questions but i am new to this field


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 6, 2007)

i ended up buying the more expensive one


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 6, 2007)

which one is that?


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 6, 2007)

Just be aware that with that filter in place, you will NOT be able to see out of the viewfinder. You will need to mount the camera on a tripod, frame your shot, set focus and exposure manually (the cameras light leter will not be accurate in I.R.) Then install the filter without moving anything and make your shot. A starting point for exposure in IR is around 1/30 sec. @ f/2.8 at ISO 800. Look at your LCD and histogram and adjust your exposure. Another thing that is important in IR, is custom white balance. Auto WB will not work. Set custom WB on green grass. Or (I'm not sure about the D40) if you can set a color temp in Kelvin, set it as cold (low) as possible. This out to get you started, wish you well.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 6, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> which one is that?


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=320190697113&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

i got that one. with the shipping from the cheapest one they ended up being around the same price anyway so i got the pro one because i hear there is additioanl coatings. 

yes, i no the viewfinder will be pitch black, and i have a tripod so im all set. i just have to wait for my package to come in the mail. thanks for all the support nd advice. :hail: if i have any more questions i will ask the experts (u guys) on TPF


----------



## TCimages (Dec 6, 2007)

a few years ago I had a tough time with this using my 350D and HoyaR72. I could never get sharp images. It's hard to focus, then screw the filter back on and maintain focus. Use the timer release or a wired/wireless release. 

Best time to do it was the middle of the day (more light) and certainly when it was totally calm. 

I looked in my notes and this may be helpful.

If you don't shoot RAW (to easily adjust WB)

option 1)
set a custom WB against a green background with Filter on. This option gave me that cool rusty water color look like the one you posted right from the camera. 

option 2)
set a custom WB using white paper with filter off

ISO 800

2 -15 sec exposure (you'll have to play with the aperture some)


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 6, 2007)

thank you, but what si raw?


----------



## TCimages (Dec 7, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> thank you, but what si raw?


 
Welcome. It's basically a proprietray image format that allows you great flexibility in making adjustments (color, WB, sharpenss, etc) without degrading image quality. It adds more processing in your workflow, but it's the best way to shoot for highest image quality. 

Here is a link that gives a full explanation:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raw_image_format


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 7, 2007)

oh word. so its sort of like the blueprint for a photo?


----------



## abraxas (Dec 7, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> oh word. so its sort of like the blueprint for a photo?



You're not at all ready for this you know.


----------



## TCimages (Dec 7, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> oh word. so its sort of like the blueprint for a photo?


 
Think of it as a Digital Negative.  Play around with it while you learn.  Some cameras offer a setting to allow you to take JPEGs and RAW at the same time. 

It's nothing to avoid new or seasoned (unless you dont like the additional processing) as it can really help with mistakes you make on the way.   

good luck


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 7, 2007)

abraxas said:


> You're not at all ready for this you know.




ohhhh calm down. SNOB.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah, we need to HELP people here, not discourage them. I know when i first posted on this forum, i didnt feel welcome. WE need to change this attitude aganst new people. Were all just photographers looking for someone to talk to , right?


----------



## abraxas (Dec 7, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> ohhhh calm down. SNOB.



Explain that.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 7, 2007)

i mean im just trying to have a good time and take some pics and people gotta break my friggin balls. yes i have a lot of questions that seem dumb to a lot of people but im new and im trying to learn and get better. if you dont feel liek explaining it, then dont. thanks to everyone who took the time out to help me :hail:


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 7, 2007)

no problem! ;-)


----------



## abraxas (Dec 7, 2007)

Touchy kid- have fun.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 7, 2007)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TCimages (Dec 8, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> yeah, we need to HELP people here, not discourage them. I know when i first posted on this forum, i didnt feel welcome. WE need to change this attitude aganst new people. Were all just photographers looking for someone to talk to , right?


 

You are so right. It's the one thing I hate about this forum. The attitude in general is horrible. Espeically toward new users. There is a way to post and be direct to support a person for growth and a way that does nothing. It's a shame. I suspect they are smart folks with lots of knowledge, but you know, even a brilliant person that doesn't know the best appproach to deliver the message, has no one listening. 

My advice to the new users, pay attention to who is posting comments. It's almost ALWAYS the same members that are the culprit. Having no response will keep your thread on track and hopefully be helpful.

Lorielle - 
Test every aspect of your camera and see what options best fit your photography. Over the past few years, I've watched this RAW thing turn into a Pro Only kinda of thing. IMO, It's BS.  Anyone can shoot RAW.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 8, 2007)

thank you! some people on here need to be more like you and tony,imo. its called constructive criticism for a reason not bashing someone. ive openly admitting im new to the field, dont have much equipment or knowledge about it, but i want to learn more. like i said, if you dont want to help me, then dont and move on. yeah i still dont know what raw is, but ive been fine without it, whatever it is. and yes, youre right it usually is the same people who are rude. but again thanks to everyone who is constructive and helpful.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 9, 2007)

Brief explanation. Raw is the data saved as it came off the sensor. This format retains the max. amount of date captured by the camera. Jpeg files have already been processed by the camera, and compressed to save file space. Much of the information from the sensor has been discarded after in-camera processing. Most think of a RAW file as a negative, and the JPEG as a print made on an automated print machine at a one hour photo kiosk.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 13, 2007)

thank you, its all making sense to me now


----------



## cameramike (Dec 14, 2007)

some people just should not be allowed to communicate with others on certain days. 

see if your camera has an option to shoot in RAW+JPEG basically what it does is it saves two formats the raw and the jpg. that way you have both a jpg version (if you dont want to spend a long time working on the raw). And a raw format so you can play around with it and see what RAW is all about. 

Also, i think the amount of "worthless" posts are getting ridiculous... nikonkev no you can not do ANYTHING in PS... if you could don't you all think we would have millions of dollars right now and have the most high end equipment in the world? 

I just ordered an IR filter too off of ebay, hope you have fun with yours!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah if you could do anything in photoshop, then there would be no point in buying equiptment. i got my filter off ebay too. what kind did you get? =)


----------



## cameramike (Dec 14, 2007)

it was a hoya 72


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 15, 2007)

ditto. what are the odds. actually very good


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 15, 2007)

good luck with it, I want to do IR sometime with my 20D.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 15, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> ditto. what are the odds. actually very good



hmm what are the odds
both in Jersey (gota love it  )
both 17 (well not sure about this)
both bought the same filter haha
not the same camera though so i guess we'r different enough


----------



## Lorielle99 (Feb 22, 2008)

cameramike said:


> hmm what are the odds
> both in Jersey (gota love it  )
> both 17 (well not sure about this)
> both bought the same filter haha
> not the same camera though so i guess we'r different enough




3 out of 4, not bad.


----------



## ann (Feb 22, 2008)

there are a variety of IR filters and the 720mn stands for the light threshold that is blocked.


----------

